# Encender bomba pc con relé



## jamsblast (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola a todos, este es mi segundo tema, resulta que en muchas partes dicen como conectar un relé a la bomba.

Lo que necesito es arrancar una bomba de 110v con un relé que tiene el siguiente patillaje:



me imagino que las dos de la derecha son las conmutadas, osea un terminal va a la bomba.

en la izquierda las dos del centro son las que tienen un diodo 1n4148 pero no se en que sentido vá, ni como conectar el común ni los 12v de la fuente ni el gnd de la fuente.

Cualquiér ayuda es bien recibida, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2009)

¿ Que opinas de ponerle algún número o letra a los contactos para referirse a ellos ?


----------



## jamsblast (Dic 23, 2009)

vale, ahí le puse números.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2009)

Ahora esta mejor:
Los contactos *Nº 1* y *Nº 3* son de la bobina del relee.
El contacto *Nº 2* es el contacto móvil o contacto común, se conecta, según la situación al contacto *Nº 4* (*NA* *N*ormal *A*bierto) o al contacto *Nº5* (*NC* *N*ormal *C*errado).
Cuando el relee esta sin accionar (Des-Energizado) el contacto móvil se encuentra conectado a *NC*
Cuando se Energiza, el contacto móvil se desconecta de *NC* y se conecta a *NA*

Tu bomba se conectaría de la siguiente forma Cable de alimentación desde la red eléctrica --> Contacto Móvil --> NC a la Bomba 
El otro cable de la bomba directo a la red eléctrica


----------



## jamsblast (Dic 23, 2009)

ahora, la conexión de la bobina, como vienen los 12v y el gnd? y como pongo el diodo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2009)

El diodo se conecta con el cátodo apuntando al positivo de la alimentación, que sería polarizado en inversa.

Una descripción de que cosa estas haciendo no vendría mal.


----------



## jamsblast (Dic 23, 2009)

Intento encender una bomba de agua cuando enciende el pc, y que apague cuando apaga el pc

mejor dicho quedaría así el diagrama?


o en vez de conectar la bomba a la pata 5, a la pata 4, para que cuando se accione el relé se encienda la bomba ( ¿si entendí bien?)


----------



## MVB (Dic 23, 2009)

Si lo que quieres es que la bomba se encienda cuando se encienda el pc debes conectar el cable de la bomba al pin 4.
Cuando le llegue energia al rele, el contacto se moverá del pin 5 al 4, cerrando el circuito entre el pin 2 y 4, encendiendo asi la bomba.

Si lo dejas asi (Como lo tienes en la imagen) , tendras el efecto contrario.

saludos y espero que me haga entender.


----------



## jamsblast (Dic 23, 2009)

MVB dijo:


> Si lo que quieres es que la bomba se encienda cuando se encienda el pc debes conectar el cable de la bomba al pin 4.
> Cuando le llegue energia al rele, el contacto se moverá del pin 5 al 4, cerrando el circuito entre el pin 2 y 4, encendiendo asi la bomba.
> 
> Si lo dejas asi (Como lo tienes en la imagen) , tendras el efecto contrario.
> ...



Antes de todo, te doy las gracias por aclararme lo del pin4 y pin5, si entendí bien  

Lo que no estoy seguro es el como va el diodo.


----------



## MVB (Dic 23, 2009)

El diodo va como dijo fogonazo, asi como lo tienes en el diagrama esta bien.

PD: Creo que sobra pero te advierto que tengas cuidado con esos 110 VAC, alguna conexion mala y puedes causar un daño grave al pc, debes verificar muy bien que todo este conectado donde es, es mejor perder 2 minutos verificando y no un pc.


----------



## jamsblast (Dic 23, 2009)

MVB dijo:


> El diodo va como dijo fogonazo, asi como lo tienes en el diagrama esta bien.
> 
> PD: Creo que sobra pero te advierto que tengas cuidado con esos 110 VAC, alguna conexion mala y puedes causar un daño grave al pc, debes verificar muy bien que todo este conectado donde es, es mejor perder 2 minutos verificando y no un pc.



Roger that, voy a aprovechar con otra fuente que tengo por ahí y hago la prueba 

Gracias A Fogonazo y a MVB

Prueba hecha, funcionando a la perfección.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 27, 2009)

Otra cosa mas... revisa que los contactos del Rele te permitan manejar una corriente mayor a la especificada por la bomba... de lo contrario puede haber un arqueo electrico a la bobina (en el peor de los casos) o se pueden quemar los contactos dejandolos permanentemente pegados o permanentemente desconectados...


----------



## electrodan (Dic 28, 2009)

Un arco solo se produce en el caso de tensiones considerables. Con 110 voltios no creo que pueda pasar. La corriente puede quemar los contactos, pero no crear arcos. Solo quería aclarar eso.
Saludos.


----------



## Saik (Ene 7, 2012)

Hola tenia dudas sobre el funcionamiento del Rele porque siempre explican con los reles de laboratorio transparentes, no mucho los encapsulados y vi este diagrama similar a los KEST que estoy manejando, Mi pregunta es, para que sirve el diodo, ¿es por seguridad?. Gracias


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 7, 2012)

Saludos, primero hay que tener en cuenta que una bobina almacena corriente, esta permanece despues de haberlo energizado esto hace que el voltaje comience a dispararse hasta que el voltaje se incrementa el valor nominal de alimentacion es dlnde el diodo se polariza directamente y descarga la bobina, principalmente se utiliza este diodo para que la descarga se haga sobre el, y no sobre el driver que utilices nirmalmente un transistor


----------

